# Cut bait for musky's



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried using cut bait rigs for Musky's, you know the same kind you would use for Salmon............Might sound like a crazy Question but i was thinkng off giving it a shot this year ( Trolling Cut Bait ).........


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Interesting! I dont think I could get cut bait to run right at 5 mph but on occasions Ill slow down to fight a fish and while going slow Ill get another strike which is usually a bigger fish. I recently fished in Costa Rica and it was amazing the way they got those Ballyhoo to run like a live fish at speeds of 10+ mph. Now youve got me thinking


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

My good friend OLSPIKE say's he can get cut bait to run good at high speed he use to fish the gulf alot.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

once you try it send me a pm and tell me how it worked im intrested too


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Looking back on some old threads and I ran across this, did you ever try it ?????????


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried making their own cut bait out of Salmon bellies etc? The herring strips can get costly. Some tougher fish such as salmon bellies would hang in there a lot better. I just wondered if anyone has done any experimenting, and good or bad results.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Take a perch and rig it like they do ballyhoo...I would think you could do pretty well doing that. Dont they cut them open place the hook how they want it and then sew it up?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I can just see it now, someone from here makes a fortune marketing the sheepheadyhoo rig.:lol:


----------

